# LAHORE | Ali Trade Center | 104m | 25 fl | U/C



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

G + 25Fl Mixed use Highrise, Lahore, Pakistan




*Renders:
*















































































*4 Underground parking levels.
*











*Roof top Restaurant
*




































*Construction pics:
*




















































































http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lahore


----------



## mwahmed (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice Project


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice project! I like everything about the building except for the antennae- that really needs to go.


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Model


----------



## Enthusiast Finn (Dec 4, 2012)

Decent project kay:


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

quite interesting. I like the fact that the architecture has elements of the local culture. It doesn't look like any building that could be anywhere in the world which is a good thing!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

..



united pakistan said:


> *Updates of 27th May 2013 *


----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Mohsin17 (Oct 9, 2013)

They are working on basements


----------



## SmokeCity (Jun 5, 2011)

and now?


----------



## bartboy (Jun 30, 2005)

Mughal acrchitecture!


----------



## bol express (Dec 23, 2012)

Cinestar is now open in the heart of Lahore at ali trade center


----------

